
The Internet Sector calls for Greater Transparency in Requests for User Data - cpeterso
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/07/18/the-internet-sector-calls-for-greater-transparency-in-requests-for-user-data/
======
drawnalong
I'm proud of all of you who have had some hand in pushing back. Basic
transparency measures are the right place to begin, and with them, a
rudimentary accounting by the public can commence.

There's no reason why everyone here who's at the helm of a tech company or
investment firm, large or small, doesn't sign onto these initiatives/letters
and demand accountability for these electronic surveillance programs. I'm
aware many of you have boards. Bring this up with them, and make it an
imperative!

In case you missed it, you can spread this widely (and sign, of course):
[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/provide-more-
trans...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/provide-more-transparency-
around-government-surveillance-internet-users/n9h2JDYK)

